# Neofinetia falcata, roots show!



## Jaljala (Apr 2, 2012)

The season has started (for me at least )
here are a few forms which show the variety of root colors and leaf shapes, enjoy! Many more to come as the roots start growing...

HOUGYOKU, low hill tsuke




KOURYU-NO-TSUME,




JOMON-NO-HIKARI, (I love the red root tips!)




SETSUZAN, tiger stripes




OONAMI-SEIKAI, I love the wave tsuke on this one!




TAMANAMI-SEIKAI, close to previous one but shorter plant




SENGAKU-NO-KAWARI, mountain tsuke!




HIME-SEIKAI, wave tsuke


----------



## eggshells (Apr 2, 2012)

Nice photography. What camera and lens are you using?


----------



## Lanmark (Apr 2, 2012)

Nice shots! Nice collection! :clap: You're showing two of my own personal favorites -- _Jomon No Hikari_ (grows very well for me!) and _Oonami Seikai_  My "other favorites" include _Manjyushage_ with its hot lavender roots and three-spurred flowers and _Houmeiden_ with its hot pink roots and white tiger variegation. I have a plant labeled _Kinkounishiki_ which is pretty nice too, although I am not certain its tag is correct. Its green and yellow striped patterns of variegation are highly different on each new growth. The main stem gets an awesome red blush, and the new root tips are reddish mud brown.


----------



## Jaljala (Apr 2, 2012)

eggshells said:


> Nice photography. What camera and lens are you using?



Thanks,
100mm macro and an oldish but goodish Canon Eos 20D


----------



## Jaljala (Apr 2, 2012)

Lanmark said:


> Nice shots! Nice collection! :clap: You're showing two of my own personal favorites -- _Jomon No Hikari_ (grows very well for me!) and _Oonami Seikai_  My "other favorites" include _Manjyushage_ with its hot lavender roots and three-spurred flowers and _Houmeiden_ with its hot pink roots and white tiger variegation. I have a plant labeled _Kinkounishiki_ which is pretty nice too, although I am not certain its tag is correct. Its green and yellow striped patterns of variegation are highly different on each new growth. The main stem gets an awesome red blush, and the new root tips are reddish mud brown.



Thanks ! I am with you about the Houmeiden (I have a very little one and it didn't start growing yet). I also have a Manjyushage but it has green root tips.... I haven't seen it blooming yet and it is from seedling so Im not sure


----------



## Clark (Apr 2, 2012)

Very cool, and nicely shown.

Thumbs up on the owl shots, btw.


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 2, 2012)

Nice collection, Jaljala.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Apr 2, 2012)

Your pics remind me I have some last minute potting before mine start to grow!


----------



## W. Beetus (Apr 2, 2012)

Very healthy looking plants!


----------



## Orchidnut57 (Apr 2, 2012)

*Neos*

Awesome collection!! All outstanding...my fav would be the HIME-SEIKAI!!!
A bean type will be my next Neofinetia...maybe a KINKUJKAKU or a SENZAI:drool:
Thanks for sharing and looking forward to more inspiring photos


----------



## likespaphs (Apr 3, 2012)

love them roots!
great show!!!


----------



## tocarmar (Apr 4, 2012)

Very Nice!! Post pics of the blooms!!  I have one type ,but 2 plants (1 large about 8 growths, 1 with 2growths). The are the Amani island form. I wish they would bloom for me!!


----------



## myxodex (Apr 5, 2012)

Nice plants and pics.
It is a real treat when the neo's start up for the season. Mine have started too, and as usual my Shisen (N. richardsiana) is now in bud. As for root tips on Manjushage, mine makes both green root tips with a bit of pink at the tip and also pink root tips. 

I imagine that my neos "brighten up" when they come out of dormancy, like a subtle change to a brighter green ... don't know whether anyone else has noticed this.

My current problem is that the local neo vendor in London has just put up some new plants for sale including Jomon-no-hikari, Unkai, Jukai, Sengaku and some rather nice looking Aojiku Fugaku ... and I'm having a hard time resisting.

Thanks for posting


----------



## Jaljala (Apr 5, 2012)

Thank you Myxodex for the info on Manjushage. Mine will probably take another year to bloom, so I have to wait and see...
I saw the new plants Greeny Pottery put up for sale and they are nice indeed!!! I would have a hard time resisting too !!! I would recommand the Sengaku for its beautiful mountain tsuke, and Jomon-no-hikari for its red roots


----------



## Marc (Apr 5, 2012)

myxodex said:


> Nice plants and pics.
> It is a real treat when the neo's start up for the season. Mine have started too, and as usual my Shisen (N. richardsiana) is now in bud. As for root tips on Manjushage, mine makes both green root tips with a bit of pink at the tip and also pink root tips.
> 
> I imagine that my neos "brighten up" when they come out of dormancy, like a subtle change to a brighter green ... don't know whether anyone else has noticed this.
> ...



The london vendor your talking about is it greeny pottery that is also active on e-bay?


----------



## myxodex (Apr 5, 2012)

Marc said:


> The london vendor your talking about is it greeny pottery that is also active on e-bay?



Yes Marc it is Greeny-Pottery I'm referring to. I have quite a few plants from them and so far I've been pleased.


----------



## Evergreen (Apr 5, 2012)

Awesome indeed!


----------



## Ozpaph (Apr 5, 2012)

Can't wait for the flowers!


----------



## Jaljala (Apr 12, 2012)

A few more are taking off  , and more to come :evil:
(sorry guys, I haven't had any slipper blooming for a while, but I'm working on it)

KINROUKAKU 金鏤閣 , tiger stripes, red root tips, crescent tsuke (very similar to Jomon-no-Hikari, but stronger plant)




HIGASHIDEMIYAKO 東出都 , white variegation (marginal stripe), reddish-brown root tips, crescent tsuke




SHINKOTOU 新湖東 , white stripe anywhere on the leaf (not at the margin), reddish-brown root tips, crescent tsuke




SURUGA-FUKURIN 駿河覆輪 , white variegation (marginal stripe), crescent tsuke, green root tips




SHUTENNOU　朱天王 , typical form with dark red color at the base of the leaves (below tsuke), crescent tsuke, mud-green root tips




AMAMI FURAN　風蘭 , regular form from Amami Island, mud-brown root tips, crescent tsuke




MANJUSHAGE 曼珠沙華 , plant grown from seed, 3 spurs are not guaranteed... have to wait...




SUIKADEN 翠華殿 , short curved leaves, crescent tsuke, reddish-brown root tips, the flower sepals have green tips




KIRINMARU 麒麟丸 , bean leaves, green root tips, wave tsuke




KUROSHINJU 黒真珠 , ultra miniature, green root tips, wave tsuke




OOTAKA-MARU 大鷹丸 , bean leaves, mud-brown root tips, crescent tsuke


----------



## Lanmark (Apr 12, 2012)

Nice showing of roots! Your collection is nice as well -- a great selection of varieties. :clap: Excellent photo representation too!


----------



## Jaljala (Apr 12, 2012)

Thank you Lanmark


----------

